# NetworkManager: manual IPv6 is missing routes

## c00l.wave

I can't get NetworkManager to set a default route for a manually configured IPv6 connection. Since it's only a /80 subnet, I'm unable to use auto-configuration. Routing for global unicast addresses should be routed to the fe80::/64 IP address of the router and works fine if setup by issueing "ip -6 route add default via fe80::... dev eth0" command. KDE doesn't save the address when entering it on the network configuration dialog. Adding it manually to /etc/conf.d/net doesn't work either (apparently it's not being used).

It works fine without NetworkManager but unfortunately, since I have to be able to quickly connect to VPN networks from KDE, I have to use it. I wasn't able to disable eth0 in NetworkManager so it wouldn't touch a config set up by /etc/init.d/net.eth0; if I enter the MAC address to unmanaged-devices, one part of NetworkManager appears to ignore it, but another part (Gentoo-specific module "ifnet"?) still manages it and performs unnecessary setup and reconfigures /etc/conf.d/net.

Does anyone know a way to either make that default route work with NetworkManager or how to disable management of eth0 completely?

----------

## UberLord

 *c00l.wave wrote:*   

> I can't get NetworkManager to set a default route for a manually configured IPv6 connection. Since it's only a /80 subnet, I'm unable to use auto-configuration

 

Eh?

You can always advertise a router via RA.

You can always advertise a prefix (mainly on-link), like subnet.

However, you SLAAC only works for /64 prefixes which is probably what you're talking about. In this instance you can either use DHCPv6 (by setting the M flag in the RA) or as you say manually configure the address.

Configuring a prefix or default route by hand with IPv6 is just silly.

----------

## c00l.wave

Another problem with NetworkManager is that at least with IPv4 it keeps on loosing the default route once every day if configured via DHCP. Not sure why that happens (all other configuration remains the same). I changed to static configuration since then. If I would use RA, could I still configure additional IP addresses? I tried that with manual configuration and it just doesn't work (at least not if configured via KDE 4.11).

Concerning Router Advertisements: I'm not sure if that won't trigger some other computers in our office to jump on IPv6 as well (Macs, so I'm not sure if they do the right thing and don't attempt to use IPv6 unless they can do SLAAC to find a global unicast address to use or get a positive response from DHCPv6).

----------

